# Most likely a dumb question but blacklights & black plastic?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I took the frame of a mosquito tent style gazebo and i am gonna cover in black plastic and put yard sale dots all over it and convert it into a clown circus room/tent. for a section of my haunt. My question is can i have a 24inch long blacklight from walmart inside this tent like maybe hanging from the middle not touching anyblack plastic walls and will it be okay? I'm just wondering if the heat is strong enough to cause is to catch fire? This tent will have 3 openings (entrance, exit and an extra section where an actor can pop inside the tent) I would say the tent size is 36 ft around and about 12 ft high if i had to guess?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think that it would be fine. the fluorescent bulbs don't create much heat. Hope that helped....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It won't hurt anything. You can get the 4' shop light fixtures and 48" bulbs at wal-mart, too. They aren't hard to wire, and they put out a ton of light, but not much heat.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool. Thank you guy's very much!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had black lights in my plastic-covered tunnels for years with no incidents. They don't get that hot.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can always have an opening right above the light, with the light on, nobody would be able to see the opening anyway. It's not just the light bulbs you have to worry about, it's the ballast too. But you should be okay. Be warned though, that plastic box/tent will be a sweat box unless you get good cross ventilation from the two doors/openings.


----------

